# Just Ordered AH 2x55 kit...good?



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

As the title says I just ordered an AH 2x55 kit for my 30G xtra high. What I was hoping one of the smarter people here could tell me is if this will be enough light to create a carpet of anything in my tank? My tank is 24" deep and my current light was not intense enough to grow any true carpet plants.

My old light was an AGA 55W CF. It was bright but apparently not bright enough for that depth. Please tell me that this light will do the trick!?!?

I really would like to get a carpet going and switching to a different tank is not really an option right now(not enough room). Also the old light will be going onto my office 20G, will that be intense enough for most plants.

Side note: I am sad that I can't keep the 9325 bulb that I have now with the AH kit.:crybaby:


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

24 inch depth... i think you should be safe. the AH reflectors are good and that's a lot of light up top 

besides... you already bought the lights! i think the CF are usually good for tanks around 18 to 24."


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The new kit should be plenty of light to grow carpet plants like glosso and HC on your 30 gallon. You now have double the wattage, and will experience rapid growth. 

Now putting your old 55 watt fixture over your 20 will also yield similar results, and you probably can grow glosso horizontally, as well as other stems. Get those prunning scissors ready! 

Lastly, there's no reason why you have to discard the 9325k CF. This bulb will work with the new AHsupply.com kits as well. Now that you have two separate bulbs, you can mix a GE9325k with another bulb!

-John N.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

As others have said: you will be fine to grow carpet plants. 

Which bulbs did you order with it? They have some 5500K bulbs that are high CRI. Those would be great.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

tfmcder said:


> ..I am sad that I can't keep the 9325 bulb that I have now with the AH kit.:crybaby:


Like John N. said; you can use it. AHSupply's 55w kit use straight pin bulbs which is just like what your 9325K bulb is.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback guys! 

I made a mistake about the bulb, I was confusing this fixture with the satellite fixture I was thinking of ordering instead. Whoops!! I'm no longer sad!!!

I hope my carpet will work out...although now my problem is that my plant order just got cancelled because they don't have the giant hairgrass that I ordered in stock anymore...dammit.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

I've done it before on my 30g with old 2X55 ahsupplys. And even with the scratched up reflectors, it worked fine.


----------

